# [Howto] come attivare il soft-mixing integrato di ALSA

## darkimage

questo è il mio primo how-to quindi non lamentatevi troppo se sarà pessimo  :Embarassed:  

FUNZIONA SOLO CON ALSA-LIB MAGGIORE di 0.98

info here: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin

a cosa serve?

molti di voi usano chip sonori su scheda madre o comunque schede sonore non dotate di mixing hardware, quella funzione che permette alla vostra scheda sonora di non rimanere occupata se 2 o più programmi accedono ad essa per l'uscita sonora. Per molto tempo i server sonori (arts, esd, ...) sono stati la soluzione a questo problema che si ha con chip sonori "poco costosi"  :Wink:  . Da questo momento in poi questi server diventano obsoleti su sistemi desktop, in quanto non ce ne più bisogno e inoltre usando dmix si hanno un grande numero di benefici tra cui la semplicità con cui questo plug-in si attiva e una minore latenza.

# /etc/asound.conf (se non esiste createlo) [!AGGIORNATO]

*** fixato per gnomemeeting 1.02

```

pcm.!default {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmix"

}

pcm.dsp0 {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmix"

}

 

pcm.!dmix  {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 34543

    slave {

        pcm "hw:0,0"

        period_time 0

        period_size 1024

        buffer_size 8192 # settare a 4096 se ci sono problemi

        rate 48000 # settare a 44100 se ci sono problemi

    }

    bindings {

        0 0

        1 1

    }

}

 

ctl.mixer0 {

    type hw

    card 0

}

```

questa linea vale solo per la prima scheda sonora e si riferisce alla sua prima uscita, per sapere cosa scrivere potete usare il comando: "aplay -l" e vedere la lista dei vostri device sonori

```

...

    slave {

        pcm "hw:0,0" <----------

        period_time 0

...

```

dopo aver salvato il file riavviare alsasound

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

```

ora configurate tutti i vostri programmi a usare ALSA (xmms, xine, mplayer, ...), e i programmi che richiedono un player esterno (amsn ad esempio) a usare aplay.

se avete problemi postateli qui sul forum o fate un salto su #gentoo di irc.azzurra.orgLast edited by darkimage on Tue Jun 29, 2004 3:04 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## pascalbrax

nel mio caso, non e' cambiato assolutamente nulla.

stasera vedro' di darci un'occhiata piu' approfondita.

grazie per l'interessante hint! ^_^

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> nel mio caso, non e' cambiato assolutamente nulla.
> 
> stasera vedro' di darci un'occhiata piu' approfondita.
> 
> grazie per l'interessante hint! ^_^

 

Prova a mettere il codice nel file ~/.asoundrc nella tua home directory.

----------

## RedNeckCracker

sarebbe fantastico fare in modo che pure le app che vanno solo con OSS vengano redirette su alsa, e quindi usino dmix (tipo i giochi emulati tramite wine)

----------

## t0mcat

faccio notare che con 48000hz tutti i sonori mi si sentivano piuttosto male, quindi ho dovuto lasciare 44100. probabilmente è un problema del driver intel8x0 che uso per il soundstorm di nvidia.

----------

## randomaze

 *RedNeckCracker wrote:*   

> sarebbe fantastico fare in modo che pure le app che vanno solo con OSS vengano redirette su alsa, e quindi usino dmix (tipo i giochi emulati tramite wine)

 

Provato con qualcosa tipo aoss?

```

NAME

       aoss  -  Wrapper script to facilitate use of the ALSA OSS compatibility

       library.

SYNOPSYS

       aoss osscommand [arguments]

```

----------

## darkimage

```

pcm.dsp0 { 

     type plug 

     slave.pcm "dmixer" 

} 

```

questa porzione del file di configurazione serve propio per i programmi COMPATIBILI con AOSS,

per i programmi che usano solo OSS l'unica soluzione per essere "DMIXATI" è questa, ma attenzione non tutti i programmi sono compatibili con AOSS, anzi quasi nessuno.

non so quanti di voi usano GNOME-MEETING... io non ho trovato nessun modo per "DMIXARLO", nell'ultima versione c'è sia il supporto alsa che oss, il problema è che OSS non è compatibile con AOSS e per ALSA non è definibile il device "default", il programmatori l'hanno fissato a "hw:0" cosa molto sbagliata  :Sad:  , scriverò di aggiungere un box dove poter inserire il device ALSA a piacimento  :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

mmm io sul mio laptop uso i driver intel8x0 ed ho una scheda Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97..se provo a mettere tutto il necessario come spiegato nell'how-to però..l'adio non va praticamente più..sembra che i programmi stiano sempre ad aspettare che il canale si liberi come se fosse occupato...totem almeno fa così e anche mplayer..xmms sembra andare ma è l'unico   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## darkimage

fixato il funzionamento con gnomemeeting 1.02  :Cool: 

----------

## darkimage

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> mmm io sul mio laptop uso i driver intel8x0 ed ho una scheda Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97..se provo a mettere tutto il necessario come spiegato nell'how-to però..l'adio non va praticamente più..sembra che i programmi stiano sempre ad aspettare che il canale si liberi come se fosse occupato...totem almeno fa così e anche mplayer..xmms sembra andare ma è l'unico   

 

per [g]mplayer

per la linea di comando: mplayer -ao alsa1x:default [file]

per l'interfaccia grafica: gmplayer -ao alsa1x:default

non ho totem quindi non ti posso aiutare con lui ma il problema risiede cmq nel mancato uso di "default" come device.

----------

## Josuke

si si lo avevo ben messo ma non va comunque

----------

## zUgLiO

Anche io ho lo stesso problema con una Sound blaster 16, ho provato a fare come scritto da darkimage ma non cambia nulla.

Quando lancio alsasound è normale che dica:

```

* Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Using ALSA OSS emulation

 * Loading: snd-mixer-oss

 * Loading: snd-pcm-oss

 * Loading: snd-seq-oss

 * Running card-dependent scripts

 * Restoring Mixer Levels                                                 [ ok ]

```

Non è che magari sto usando l'emulazione Oss di Alsa?

Quesi sono i moduli che mi carica:

```

snd_seq_midi            6400  0 

snd_opl3_synth         13956  0 

snd_seq_instr           7968  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       6880  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_ainstr_fm           2272  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_sb16               11112  0 

snd_opl3_lib            9184  2 snd_opl3_synth,snd_sb16

snd_hwdep               7172  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_sb16_dsp            8480  1 snd_sb16

snd_sb_common          13664  2 snd_sb16,snd_sb16_dsp

snd_mpu401_uart         6112  1 snd_sb16

snd_rawmidi            20288  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            32288  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6080  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51984  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_opl3_synth,snd_seq_instr,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6440  6 snd_seq_midi,snd_opl3_synth,snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            49988  0 

snd_pcm                86792  2 snd_sb16_dsp,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          8932  1 snd_pcm

snd_timer              21764  3 snd_opl3_lib,snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          17664  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    47172  18 snd_seq_midi,snd_opl3_synth,snd_seq_instr,snd_sb16,snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_sb16_dsp,

snd_sb_common,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,

snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

```

È normale che ci siano così tanti moduli caricati?

Mod edit: spezzate le linee troppo lunghe all'interno del blocco di codice. - bsolar

----------

## Raffo

visto che è un topic su alsa, mi sento in dovere ( :Very Happy:  ) di riproporre il mio problema....all'avvio mi dice "FATAL: Module snd_seq not found."....sapete per caso cosa fare per risolvere il problema???

----------

## mrfree

Bhe sembra funzionare  (modulo via82xx)  :Wink: 

Riproduco 2 mp3 contemporaneamente su ALSA   :Smile: 

----------

## n3m0

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Bhe sembra funzionare  (modulo via82xx) 
> 
> Riproduco 2 mp3 contemporaneamente su ALSA  

 

IDEM.

Avevo letto il topic tempo fa, ma ho provato solo ora.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Con una via  VT8233 e con i driver alsa del kernel 2.6.5 va che è una meraviglia!  Non ho ancora provato gnome-meeting, ma dici che con la versione 1.02 è tutto a posto? proverò anche quello...

----------

## zUgLiO

anche io ho una via8233, mi spiegate esattamente come avete fatto? a me non funziona  :Sad: 

E nemmeno sulla sb16..

----------

## n3m0

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> anche io ho una via8233, mi spiegate esattamente come avete fatto? a me non funziona 

 

Purtroppo non posso aggiungere nulla. 

Non ho fatto nè piu' nè meno di quanto è scritto nel post di darkimage

----------

## zUgLiO

posteresti il tuo

```

/etc/modules.d/alsa

```

Grazie 1000

----------

## zUgLiO

FUNZIONA FUNZIONA   :Very Happy: 

Ho solo spostato alsasound dal runlevel di boot a quello di default   :Confused:  , non ho capito cosa cambia ma adesso funziona   :Surprised: 

----------

## mambro

consiglio di aggiungere una cosa del genere al

~/.bashrc

```

alias mplayer="mplayer -ao alsa1x:default"

```

così nn fate casino quando lanciate mplayer   :Wink: 

----------

## GhePeU

 *mambro wrote:*   

> consiglio di aggiungere una cosa del genere al
> 
> ~/.bashrc
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non basta scrivere 

```
ao=alsa1x
```

nel file di configurazione di mplayer (system-wide: /etc/mplayer.conf per-user: ~/.mplayer/config) ?

----------

## iridium103

vi prego ditemi che non sono poi così da buttare via per la mia stupidaggine...

ma il supporto per le schede audio, bisogna inserirlo nel kernel come modulo?. perchè io l'ho compilato nel kernel 2.6.7 non come modulo...

perdonate la mia deficienza..

----------

## n3m0

Sto per sottoporre un problema  :Wink: 

E' comparso da quando ho attivato il soft-mixing...

Finora ho cercato di capire il perchè, ma ora mi rivolgo a voi  tutti.

Il problema riguarda XMMS (configurato ovviamente per usare l'output plugin ALSA).

In pratica: sono sotto X a sentire la mia bella musica via XMMS; se switcho su una delle console tty, il playing di XMMS viene interrotto. 

XMMS rimane fermo nel punto in cui era arrivato, ma non riproduce piu' nulla. Devo necessariamente riavviare il play (con STOP + PLAY) di quella canzone o semplicemente avviarne un'altra (con double click sulla canzone).

Questo inconveniente si presenta anche quando è in esecuzione un processo IO-Bound (I/O su disco principalmente).

Ribadisco che il problema si presenta solo con XMMS.

Il sottosistema audio continua a funzionare tranquillamente.

Dettagli di configurazione: 

- Abilitato il soft-mixing seguendo "pari pari" l'howto di questo thread

- Scheda Audio integrata Via82xx, con modulo compilato built-in in gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1

- Se puo' interessare, Gnome su XFree 4.3.99

- Nessun sound server (ovviamente).

Per ora mi diletto ad usare Zinf come audioplayer  :Smile: 

----------

## n3m0

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non basta scrivere 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si.

----------

## n3m0

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma il supporto per le schede audio, bisogna inserirlo nel kernel come modulo?. perchè io l'ho compilato nel kernel 2.6.7 non come modulo...

 

Io, come te, l'ho compilato built-in.

Tutto ok.

----------

## randomaze

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Finora ho cercato di capire il perchè, ma ora mi rivolgo a voi  tutti.
> 
> Il problema riguarda XMMS (configurato ovviamente per usare l'output plugin ALSA).
> 
> 

 

Hai provato a ricompilare xmms? Magari sono diverse le versioni delle alsa-lib

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> XMMS rimane fermo nel punto in cui era arrivato, ma non riproduce piu' nulla.

 

Rimane "fermo" e non dice nulla? Il log del kernel non dice nulla? Se invece di stop premi "pause" e poi nuovamente "play" cosa succede?

----------

## n3m0

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato a ricompilare xmms? Magari sono diverse le versioni delle alsa-lib
> 
> 

 

Effettivamente no.

Provero', anche se mi pare che l'ultima versione uscita in portage l'abbia compilata dopo l'abilitazione del soft-mixing...

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rimane "fermo" e non dice nulla? 
> 
> 

 

Rimane fermo come se avessi premuto "pause", ma in realtà non e' in pausa, ma ancora in play (pero' fermo)

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il log del kernel non dice nulla? 
> 
> 

 

Nulla di relativo al problema.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se invece di stop premi "pause" e poi nuovamente "play" cosa succede?

 

Nulla.

L'unica sequenza e' stop-play.

Se faccio pause-play torna in quello stato di play anomalo in cui e' "fermo".

Ora provo a ricompilare e ti dico.

PS: intanto ho compilato l'ultimo snapshot di sviluppo di beep-media-player (xmms based per chi non lo sapesse, solo con GUI in GTK2), e va senza problemi.

----------

## n3m0

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora provo a ricompilare e ti dico.
> 
> 

 

Fatto, ma niente.

Cmq, mi sa che mi tengo beep-media-player.

L'ultimo snapshot è migliorato tantissimo ed è anche piu' stabile.

Peccato che si siano ostinato a togliere un dettaglio per me così importante come "Sort by path + filename"...

Mah.

----------

## randomaze

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Cmq, mi sa che mi tengo beep-media-player.
> 
> 

 

In molti ne dicevano un gran bene... anche se credo che ancora non abbia il supporto per tutto quello che é disponibile per xmms.

E per le cose semplici preferisco mpd che non ingombra il desktop  :Razz: 

----------

## n3m0

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   Cmq, mi sa che mi tengo beep-media-player.
> 
>  
> 
> In molti ne dicevano un gran bene... anche se credo che ancora non abbia il supporto per tutto quello che é disponibile per xmms.

 

In parte è vero.

In realtà alcuni plugin di XMMS se li metti nalla dir dei plugin di BMP, li vede e li puoi anche abilitare.

Pero' non si possono configurare (perche' fanno partire l'interfaccia scritta con GTK1 e non viene gestita).

Cmq, per l'uso che ne faccio io, BMP va piu' che bene.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E per le cose semplici preferisco mpd che non ingombra il desktop 

 

Riduci xmms mergi media-plugins/xmms-shell e poi con xbindkeys associ dei pasti per il paly, pause, next, back e il gioco e' fatto

----------

## darkimage

n3mo ho io la soluzione che cerchi per xmms ... vai nella configurazione del plugin di output alsa e disattiva nell'ultima tab il checkbox "Mmap"

----------

## n3m0

 *darkimage wrote:*   

> n3mo ho io la soluzione che cerchi per xmms ... vai nella configurazione del plugin di output alsa e disattiva nell'ultima tab il checkbox "Mmap"

 

Hai ragione funziona  :Smile: 

Sapresti spiegarmi anche perche'?

----------

## darkimage

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  *darkimage wrote:*   n3mo ho io la soluzione che cerchi per xmms ... vai nella configurazione del plugin di output alsa e disattiva nell'ultima tab il checkbox "Mmap" 
> 
> Hai ragione funziona 
> 
> Sapresti spiegarmi anche perche'?

 

eheh vuoi troppo  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Riduci xmms mergi media-plugins/xmms-shell e poi con xbindkeys associ dei pasti per il paly, pause, next, back e il gioco e' fatto

 

Non funziona da console come invece fa il demone  :Razz: 

----------

## n3m0

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Non funziona da console come invece fa il demone 

 

Per essere pignolo, neanche un demone funziona da console, visto che non ne ha nessuna associata  :Razz: 

Un demone è un demone, punto   :Cool: 

----------

## n3m0

 *darkimage wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*    *darkimage wrote:*   n3mo ho io la soluzione che cerchi per xmms ... vai nella configurazione del plugin di output alsa e disattiva nell'ultima tab il checkbox "Mmap" 
> 
> Hai ragione funziona 
> 
> Sapresti spiegarmi anche perche'? 
> ...

 

Tra l'altro, la stessa opzione, se attiva in BMP, non da' problemi. Mah  :Smile: 

Devo capire il perche', ma non in questo periodo...

Sono troppo sommerso dalle reti neurali   :Confused: 

----------

## Fuzzo

Fatto seguendo il post di darkimage e di fedeliallalinea  :Smile: 

Tutto ok!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Grazie alla segnalazione di mriya3 sono riuscito a fare andare dmix su la scheda intel8x0 leggete qua  dice come configurare questa scheda (e i programmi) per avere il dmix

----------

## federico

Ma come posso fare per suonare un sito in flash mentre magari sto ancora ascoltando musica da xmms? E' possibile ?

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma come posso fare per suonare un sito in flash mentre magari sto ancora ascoltando musica da xmms? E' possibile ?

 

In teoria con DMIX si.... salvo cose strane fatte dal plugin di flash per accedere al sonoro!

----------

## federico

Proviamo di capire sto DMIX allora...

Sperando che il plugin flash nn sia bastardo...

----------

## alkaid

quotiamo con umanita -- fedeliallalinea

 *darkimage wrote:*   

> # /etc/asound.conf (se non esiste createlo) [!AGGIORNATO]

 

Per cortesia, questo è il mio

root@tux linux # aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: nForce2 [NVidia nForce2], device 0: Intel ICH [NVidia nForce2]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: nForce2 [NVidia nForce2], device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [NVidia nForce2 - IEC958]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

root@tux linux #

mi potreste dire come dovrebbe essere il file /etc/asound.conf    

non riesco a farlo funzionare  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix#intel8x0_audio_card_integrated_on_nforce2_motherboards

----------

## Alucard13

Ciao

ho messo skype ma se sento la musica nn posso chiamare xke mi dice problemi con la periferica audio e quando chiamo la musica nn mi parte.

C'è un modo per ascoltare entrambi contemporaneamente??  :Question: 

----------

## X-Drum

che scheda audio hai?

che usi oss o alsa?

utilizzi un demone del suono come arts o esound?

se sei in posesso di una scheda audio priva di mixer hardware

(molti integrati lo sono ad esempio) devi ricorrere a soluzioni come dmix

o simila.

Sul forum ci sono molti post a riguardo

----------

## Alucard13

uso una scheda audio integrata !!

mentre a tutte le altre domande nn so rispondere!!

cioè dovrei usare alsa ma ho anche oss!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... in ogni caso devi configurarti un mixer software da interporre tra alsa ed il programma che utilizza l'apparecchio. dmix è una buona soluzione.

in pratica se il dispositivo viene utilizzato da un programma ti preclude l'utilizzo da parte di altri, l'unica alternativa è utilizzare un mixer che "fonde" i due segnali per generartene uno solo che va poi ad utilizzare il device. altra soluzione oltre a dmix potrebbe essere jack.

----------

## Alucard13

Sei sicuro che si chiami dmix xke se faccio emerge dmix mi dice che nn c'è!!

----------

## Onip

si chiama dmix, ma non si deve emergere: ce l'hai già aggratis con alsa. Infatti è una feature del sistema sonoro da abilitare tramite file di config. ci sono ottime guide là fuori su come farlo...   :Wink: 

----------

## redview

ma skype funziona con alsa?

io nn uso alsa, ma mi sembra di ricordare che faccia comunque casino..

..ma magari mi sbaglio ricordando male!

bye

redview

----------

## .:chrome:.

skype dovrebbe funzionare con quello che gli dici di usare.

se anche usasse OSS, nel kernel non è più presente da quando è uscito il 2.6

tutte le applicazioni che usano OSS vanno in realtà ad appoggiarsi ad un modulo di emulazione fornito da ALSA, quindi la soluzione al problema originale dovrebbe essere mettere in piedi dmix.

nel wiki, come al solito, si trova sempre tutto: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix

----------

## Cazzantonio

Anche nei post utilissimi.... infatti ora faccio il merge dei due 3d

La prossima volta vediamo di cercare prima di postare... che è meglio!

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> skype dovrebbe funzionare con quello che gli dici di usare.
> 
> se anche usasse OSS, nel kernel non è più presente da quando è uscito il 2.6
> 
> tutte le applicazioni che usano OSS vanno in realtà ad appoggiarsi ad un modulo di emulazione fornito da ALSA, quindi la soluzione al problema originale dovrebbe essere mettere in piedi dmix.
> ...

 

Io non sono mai riuscito a far funzionare skype con il dmix   :Sad: 

Se qualcuno ha trovato una soluzione sarebbe gradito che la postasse   :Cool: 

----------

## Josuke

da quelche so non è possibile farlo funzionare con dmix..l'unica cosa da fare è usare esound o quello per kde che ora non ricordo come si chiama  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> da quelche so non è possibile farlo funzionare con dmix..l'unica cosa da fare è usare esound o quello per kde che ora non ricordo come si chiama 

 

Bene allora mi sento meno niubbo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> da quelche so non è possibile farlo funzionare con dmix..l'unica cosa da fare è usare esound o quello per kde che ora non ricordo come si chiama 

 

A me funziona con dmix...   :Shocked: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se anche usasse OSS, nel kernel non è più presente da quando è uscito il 2.6
> 
> 

 

io ce l'ho!   :Shocked:  (kernel gentoo)

c'è sia la versione emulata tramite alsa che la versione vera e propria ma marcata come deprecata

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me funziona con dmix...  

 

Bene allora posta per filo e per segno la tua configurazione   :Cool: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Bene allora posta per filo e per segno la tua configurazione  

 

Non so che dirti... ho semplicemente seguito la guida sullo wiki... non ho fatto niente di strano...

boh... ho una scheda via integrata nella scheda madre, per il resto la mia configurazione è standard

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so che dirti... ho semplicemente seguito la guida sullo wiki... non ho fatto niente di strano...
> 
> boh... ho una scheda via integrata nella scheda madre, per il resto la mia configurazione è standard

 

Mai riuscito a farla andare con il mix software. Ma non è che la tua scheda ha per caso un mixer hardware.

----------

## Josuke

si stavo giusto per postare questa domanda  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Mai riuscito a farla andare con il mix software. Ma non è che la tua scheda ha per caso un mixer hardware.

 

Boh... e chi lo sa?

Devo dire che non mi sono mai interessato da vicino dell'audio del mio pc...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devo dire che non mi sono mai interessato da vicino dell'audio del mio pc...   

 

Ok, mi posti un poco di info  :Wink: 

----------

## misterwine

Innanzitutto ciao... utilizzo la mia scheda audio tramite alsa. Per caso c'è un modo per fare in modo che più applicazioni utilizzano la scheda audio allo stesso momento, nel senso che se mentre ascolto una canzone tramite un qualche programma, posso sentire avvisi di sistema o suoni di altri programmi??

Perchè al momento qualsiasi programma che utilizza la scheda audio per il suono me la 'monopolizza', facendo in modo che altri programmi non vi possano accedere!

----------

## Ic3M4n

devi utilizzare dei demoni sonori tipo arts o esd che eseguono un softmix dell'audio. se vuoi utilizzare esclusivamente alsa puoi configurare dmix. ci sono alcuni post al riguardo nel forum

----------

## Cazzantonio

Fatto il merge del thread di misterwine

Cercare prima di postare.... cercare prima di postare.... cercare prima di postare.... cercare prima di postare.... cercare prima di postare.... cercare prima di postare.... cercare prima di postare.... cercare prima di postare....

----------

